# Warnung Spoiler !!!!! Nomad´s Schicksal Crysis 1



## tapferertoaser (6. April 2012)

*Warnung Spoiler !!!!! Nomad´s Schicksal Crysis 1*

Also da es sicher viele Interresiert was nun mit Nomad aus Teil passiert ist habe ich auch aus eigeninterresse mal im Crysis wikia geguckt.






Also zu Anfang ... Nomad ist TOT

er ist auf folgende weiße um gekommen:
Nachdem er auf der USS Constitution das Alien Schiff und den Exosuit besiegte und mit Dr. Rosenthal und Psycho zur Insel flog um dem eingegangen Funkspruch von Prophet zu Untersuchen wurde ihr Senkrechtstarter abgeschossen von den Ceph. Prophet kam ihnen zur Hilfe und Nomad war schwer verletzt. Prophet flickte ihn so gut wie möglich wieder zusammen und sie suchten nach einem Fluchtfahrzeug. Als sie dann aber sahen wie sich der Marine trupp grade an der sphäre sammelte bemerkten sie dass sie 18 stunden vor dem Atomschlag in der Vergangeheit waren. Sie suchten dann ein Boot um zurück zum Schiff zu gelangen. Als sie sich von der Insel entfernten wurden sie von einem letzten Trupp der KVA überrascht. Sie wurden von mit einer Rakete beschossen die das ganze Boot zerstört hätte aber Nomad sprang in die Rakete und rettete somit Psycho, Prophet und rosenthall er starb durch den Einschlag der Rakete.

Falls es nicht genau stimmt seid nicht böse ( von den Einzelheiten her ) mein English ist nur Schul English Großteils.

Quelle : Jake "Nomad" Dunn - Crysis Wiki


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. April 2012)

Ich schätze die haben den Comic nur herausgebracht weil Crytek keinen Plan gehabt hat wie sie die Geschichte als Game weitergestalten sollen.
Das ist im übrigen der größte Fehler von Crysis 2 - die Story hat aber schon überhaupt nix mit dem Vorgänger zu tun. Auch wenn Crytek versucht hat die Geschichte irgendwie darauf hinzubiegen.


----------



## Peter23 (7. April 2012)

Prophet kommt doch in Teil 2 vor? Oder verwechsle ich gerade die Namen?


----------



## tapferertoaser (7. April 2012)

> Ich schätze die haben den Comic nur herausgebracht weil Crytek keinen Plan gehabt hat wie sie die Geschichte als Game weitergestalten sollen.
> Das ist im übrigen der größte Fehler von Crysis 2 - die Story hat aber schon überhaupt nix mit dem Vorgänger zu tun. Auch wenn Crytek versucht hat die Geschichte irgendwie darauf hinzubiegen.



Ja das hat mich auch gestört aber wenn man nomads tot vom comic in teil 1 gebracht hätte wäre es zwar länger aber dafür besser.



> Prophet kommt doch in Teil 2 vor? Oder verwechsle ich gerade die Namen?



Ja er kommt vor aber Prophet ist der Schwarze also in Teil dein Vorgesetzter und in Teil 2 gibt er am Anfang Alcatraz den Nanosuit.

Spoiler :
Achja kann mir Vielleicht einer das Ende von Teil 2 erklären ich verstehe dass nicht ganz... weil ja nach dem aus dem Speer kommt gefragt wird wer man ist alcatraz sagt dann " man nennt mich Prophet ". Also verstehe ich richtig dass dann noch ein teil von Prophets "geist" im Anzug steckt und Prophet praktisch nur der Wirt für den Anzug ist also so das eigentlich 3 Charaktere da sind nämlich der Anzug, Prophet und Alcatraz ?


----------



## Peter Bathge (7. April 2012)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Spoiler :
> Achja kann mir Vielleicht einer das Ende von Teil 2 erklären ich verstehe dass nicht ganz... weil ja nach dem aus dem Speer kommt gefragt wird wer man ist alcatraz sagt dann " man nennt mich Prophet ". Also verstehe ich richtig dass dann noch ein teil von Prophets "geist" im Anzug steckt und Prophet praktisch nur der Wirt für den Anzug ist also so das eigentlich 3 Charaktere da sind nämlich der Anzug, Prophet und Alcatraz ?


 
Mein Tipp: Einfach die Action genießen und sich nicht über die Story den Kopf zerbrechen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass Crytek schlichtweg nicht in der Lage ist, eine spannende und vor allem schlüssige Geschichte zu erzählen. Crysis 2 war da der Gipfel der Dämlichkeit. Aber das ist in meinen Augen schon okay so, dafür können die Kerle tolle Shooter-Mechaniken entwickeln und die Grafik ihrer Spiele ist ja auch nicht die schlechteste ...


----------



## tapferertoaser (7. April 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Einfach die Action genießen und sich nicht über die Story den Kopf zerbrechen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass Crytek schlichtweg nicht in der Lage ist, eine spannende und vor allem schlüssige Geschichte zu erzählen. Crysis 2 war da der Gipfel der Dämlichkeit. Aber das ist in meinen Augen schon okay so, dafür können die Kerle tolle Shooter-Mechaniken entwickeln und die Grafik ihrer Spiele ist ja auch nicht die schlechteste ...



Mann muss aber sagen dass die Story von Crysis 2 von nem sauguten  Autor geschrieben wurde der schon viele Bücher dieser Thematik schrieb ... hätte Crytek demm mal die Story gezeigt con Crysis 1 + Warhead hätte der bestimmt Astrein fortgesetzt...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2012)

Crysis ist immerhin besser als alle CoD-Spiele zusammengenommen, denn diese "Wir sind Amerikaner und wir sind stark"-Parolen gehen einem tierisch auf die Nüsse.


----------



## tapferertoaser (7. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Crysis ist immerhin besser als alle CoD-Spiele zusammengenommen, denn diese "Wir sind Amerikaner und wir sind stark"-Parolen gehen einem tierisch auf die Nüsse.


 
Aber bei Crysis ist dass doch eigentlich auch so nur nicht ganz so stark ausgeprägt


----------



## Crysisheld (8. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Crysis ist immerhin besser als alle CoD-Spiele zusammengenommen, denn diese "Wir sind Amerikaner und wir sind stark"-Parolen gehen einem tierisch auf die Nüsse.


 
Trotzdem macht COD spielerisch mehr her als Crysis2. Vorallem die Schauplatzvielfalt von COD ist beeindruckend.


----------



## Mellsei (12. April 2012)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Achja kann mir Vielleicht einer das Ende von Teil 2 erklären ich verstehe dass nicht ganz... weil ja nach dem aus dem Speer kommt gefragt wird wer man ist alcatraz sagt dann " man nennt mich Prophet ". Also verstehe ich richtig dass dann noch ein teil von Prophets "geist" im Anzug steckt und Prophet praktisch nur der Wirt für den Anzug ist also so das eigentlich 3 Charaktere da sind nämlich der Anzug, Prophet und Alcatraz ?


 
Ich denke mal das Alcatraz diese Rolle an sich genommen hat und nun Prophet ist , der Anzug wurde ein Teil von ihm wie er einst von Prophet war, ich bezweifle das sein Geist noch ihm steckt , aber der Anzug hat sicher so etwas wie ein eigenes Leben... ein wenig schwierig alles ...


----------



## tapferertoaser (13. April 2012)

Mellsei schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das Alcatraz diese Rolle an sich genommen hat und nun Prophet ist , der Anzug wurde ein Teil von ihm wie er einst von Prophet war, ich bezweifle das sein Geist noch ihm steckt , aber der Anzug hat sicher so etwas wie ein eigenes Leben... ein wenig schwierig alles ...



hoffentlich schafft dann der 3. teil mal mehr klarheit


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. April 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Einfach die Action genießen und sich nicht über die Story den Kopf zerbrechen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass Crytek schlichtweg nicht in der Lage ist, eine spannende und vor allem schlüssige Geschichte zu erzählen. Crysis 2 war da der Gipfel der Dämlichkeit. Aber das ist in meinen Augen schon okay so, dafür können die Kerle tolle Shooter-Mechaniken entwickeln und die Grafik ihrer Spiele ist ja auch nicht die schlechteste ...


 
Aye, so seh ich das auch. Bei der Crysis Serie hat mich die Story noch nie vom Hocker gerissen. War alles ganz nett (Crysis 1) bis bombastisch inszeniert (Teil 2), aber im Kern ists halt doch nur "Böse Alien Invasoren gegen tolle Menschen Soldaten". Mag die Spiele trotzdem


----------



## Bladesniper89 (5. September 2012)

Also alle die das Ende von Crysis 2 nicht verstanden haben hier die Aufklärung ihr Superfans.
Ihr seht ja am Anfang wie Prophet Alcatraz aus dem Wasser zieht und dann den Anzug anhat.Prophet erschiesst sich und ist wirklich tot aber da ihr nicht aufgepasst habt selbst Schuld und ich erkläre es euch wieso am Ende "Man nennt mich Prophet kommt"!
Im Spiel seht ihr ja die Flashbacks von Prophet und das der nanosuit mit euch redet.Es ist so Prophet ist Herztot aber nicht Hirntot.Der Nanosuit hat sich alles von Prophet einverleibt also seine Gedanken,Erinnerungen usw.Prophet lebt weiter im Nanosuit!Alcatraz ist der Körper und Prophet das Gehirn.
Noch ein kleines Extra damit es besser zu verstehn ist,Der Nanosuit tut sich alles einverleiben von den Menschen der ihn trägt!
Und was ich euch empfehle ist das ihr über extras nochmal alle Flashbacks von Prophet anschaut und dann denkt ihr nämlich verdammt das ist doch logisch^^


----------



## tapferertoaser (13. Oktober 2012)

Also der 3. Teil scheint aber auch einen Sprung zu machen ich meine 1. 2021 2. 2029 3. 2056 ?
Jedenfalls soll man aber im 3. Teil alles von Teil 1 erfahren, sogar Psycho (!) soll wieder auftauchen...


----------

